# Sustanon help...



## tander (Feb 10, 2011)

Hypothetically speaking???.! 

I am 35 years old, 180 lbs, 16% body fat???my goal is 190lbs and 7% body fat???I would like to get this by June 1st of this year. I have been working out for the last 12 years however the last 4 have been sporadic.  I am 100 percent committed to reaching this goal, I am currently eating 1700 ??? 2200 calories a day and 180 ??? 200 grams of protein and keeping my carbs to a minimum ??? under 120.
 Current work out is:
Mondays ??? Chest, Bi???s, Abs
Tuesdays ??? Legs, shoulders
Wednesdays ??? Back, Tri???s, Abs
Thursdays - Chest, Bi???s, Abs
Fridays - Legs, shoulders
Saturdays - Back, Tri???s, Abs
Sunday ??? off and eat drink what ever I want???!!!!

9 days ago I did 500 Sustanon, and again 3 days ago ???today I did 250 (so in the last 9 day totaling 1250)???from this point forward due to the two short-term test???s (30mg of prop 60mg of phenylprop) I plan on taking 250 every 3 days for 6 weeks, then 250 every 6 days for four weeks then 250 every 10 days for 3 weeks. Titrating down form a bolus load will help my body return to its homeostasis.  

I was thinking of including Winstrol for the cutting effect or Anavar???.

This is the first time I have ever used AAS (hypothetically speaking)???

What am I missing??? PLEASE HELP???!!!!


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 10, 2011)

tander said:


> Hypothetically speaking….!
> 
> I am 35 years old, 180 lbs, 16% body fat…my goal is 190lbs and 7% body fat…I would like to get this by June 1st of this year. I have been working out for the last 12 years however the last 4 have been sporadic.  I am 100 percent committed to reaching this goal, I am currently eating 1700 – 2200 calories a day and 180 – 200 grams of protein and keeping my carbs to a minimum – under 120.
> Current work out is:
> ...


 sustanon is best at 3x weekly to take advantage of the prop ester,and the phenyl prop is longer(4-5 day). IMO you're all over the place with your doses. you would be much better off just injecting 250(1amp) 2x weekly for the whole cycle. also, winny would be a waste for you at your BF%. remember that your trying to burn fat while gaining lean muscle mass...and you want to do this in 4 months. that being said.....diet and cardio will be the biggest factor in this equation. figure out want your maintenance calories are and start whittling down. also, remember that in essance this would be a cutter cycle so the test dose is going to be low to maintain muscle mass while losing weight. since you already have enough test at 500mgs for the next 9 weeks, cut it to 250mgs and make it last for 16 weeks. this is what i would do... weeks 1-16 sustanon at 250mgs/week
       weeks 10-16 epistane or halodrol at 30mgs/ED
as long as diet and cardio are on point you would have no problem reaching your goal on this cycle!


----------



## tander (Feb 11, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> sustanon is best at 3x weekly to take advantage of the prop ester,and the phenyl prop is longer(4-5 day). IMO you're all over the place with your doses. you would be much better off just injecting 250(1amp) 2x weekly for the whole cycle. also, winny would be a waste for you at your BF%. remember that your trying to burn fat while gaining lean muscle mass...and you want to do this in 4 months. that being said.....diet and cardio will be the biggest factor in this equation. figure out want your maintenance calories are and start whittling down. also, remember that in essance this would be a cutter cycle so the test dose is going to be low to maintain muscle mass while losing weight. since you already have enough test at 500mgs for the next 9 weeks, cut it to 250mgs and make it last for 16 weeks. this is what i would do... weeks 1-16 sustanon at 250mgs/week
> weeks 10-16 epistane or halodrol at 30mgs/ED
> as long as diet and cardio are on point you would have no problem reaching your goal on this cycle!


 


okay so I'll adjust to 250 every 3 days...until week 16, and at week 10 add another helper as well as cardio....???....

and continue with the split work out...


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 11, 2011)

What brand are you hypothetically running of Sustanon?  Schering-Plough (formerly Organon)?  Or ?  Just curious.


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

tander said:


> okay so I'll adjust to 250 every 3 days...until week 16, and at week 10 add another helper as well as cardio....???....
> 
> and continue with the split work out...


no!!!!! you would do the sustanon at 250mgs/ a week thats it ....not every 3 days. so if you injected on mon...you would do your next the following mon..get it? do this for 16 weeks.  at week 10...you would through the epi or halodrol in at 30mgs everyday for the rest of the cycle...along with the sust once a week. remember that your trying to burn fat and retain muscle mass..not bulk up. diet and cardio are the key here...the most important piece of the puzzle for your goals.


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 11, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> no!!!!! you would do the sustanon at 250mgs/ a week thats it ....not every 3 days. so if you injected on mon...you would do your next the following mon..get it? do this for 16 weeks.  at week 10...you would through the epi or halodrol in at 30mgs everyday for the rest of the cycle...along with the sust once a week. remember that your trying to burn fat and retain muscle mass..not bulk up. diet and cardio are the key here...the most important piece of the puzzle for your goals.


I agree.  Sustanon stays in your system for 3 weeks!  Builds up very quickly in the system.  It was originally designed for a once a month injection!


----------



## ROID (Feb 11, 2011)

you guys are silly.

M/W/F minimum.


----------



## GMO (Feb 11, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> no!!!!! you would do the sustanon at 250mgs/ a week thats it ....not every 3 days. so if you injected on mon...you would do your next the following mon..get it? do this for 16 weeks.  at week 10...you would through the epi or halodrol in at 30mgs everyday for the rest of the cycle...along with the sust once a week. remember that your trying to burn fat and retain muscle mass..not bulk up. diet and cardio are the key here...the most important piece of the puzzle for your goals.






I hope your f**king around with him b/c that's the stupidest s**t I've ever heard...


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 11, 2011)

ROID said:


> you guys are silly.
> 
> M/W/F minimum.


  This and do more research, you are lost !


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 11, 2011)

Del1964 said:


> I agree.  Sustanon stays in your system for 3 weeks!  Builds up very quickly in the system.  It was originally designed for a once a month injection!


  And you are a clueless idiot !


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 11, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> no!!!!! you would do the sustanon at 250mgs/ a week thats it ....not every 3 days. so if you injected on mon...you would do your next the following mon..get it? do this for 16 weeks.  at week 10...you would through the epi or halodrol in at 30mgs everyday for the rest of the cycle...along with the sust once a week. remember that your trying to burn fat and retain muscle mass..not bulk up. diet and cardio are the key here...the most important piece of the puzzle for your goals.


  Bigger idiot !


----------



## oufinny (Feb 11, 2011)

Del1964 said:


> I agree.  Sustanon stays in your system for 3 weeks!  Builds up very quickly in the system.  It was originally designed for a once a month injection!



I did a double take when I read this, are you retarded?


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> I hope your f**king around with him b/c that's the stupidest s**t I've ever heard...


 Halodrol and sustanon, in the same sentence???????


----------



## muscle37 (Feb 11, 2011)

theres so much bad advice going on here. first off sus was a bad choice in my opinion for ur goals. second sus at 250mg/week for 16 weeks???haha!!! what a waste. optimal effects of sus are acheived with a minimum of 3-4 inj a week. you have to run it like you would run a short estered test are u just wasting time and money. if u dont want the frequent inj why run a blend? do test e or test c which in this case would have been much better suited for u and then run ur anavar at the end if u would like or front load with some tbol if u like tbol. this is all over place though. it seems like the same old discussion with sus and test blends though. IMO its the most misused aas there is. with that being said great if used right. the research here is poor. lots more to learn here. AI/PCT/ and with a 16 week cycle...HCG...wasnt even mentioned. quite frankly since u mentioned ur workouts have been hit and miss for the last four years i think u could acheive what u want with a strict diet some cardio and a proper weight routine. sure aas well help and u will prob surpass what ur looking for but not with what u have mentioned here.


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 12, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> And you are a clueless idiot !


This product was developed by Organon as an ideal HRT (Hormone Replacement Therapy) solution, and it was thought at the time that the different esters would be able to provide a constant release of Testosterone *ove**r a months time.* Sustanon is a blend of different estered testosterones (4 of them): testosterone propionate - 30 mg, testosterone phenylpropionate - 60 mg, testosterone isocaproate - 60mg, and testosterone decanoate -100 mg. 

For HRT dumbass is what I meant.  You are very insecure for some reason.  Momma didn't love you enough?
testosterone decanoate half life is 15 to 18 days and that is 100mg of Sustanon 250(mg).
   It's a very long acting steroid was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 12, 2011)

muscle37 said:


> optimal effects of sus are acheived with a minimum of 3-4 inj a week.


  This would make for some tiny injections, wouldn't it?


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 12, 2011)

Also seems to make for an odd schedule . . .  Every 2 and a fraction days?


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 12, 2011)

well it's obvious that no one read the OP original post which states that he want to loose body fat while increasing lean muscle mass. so, that means he's not trying to bulk up and do a gram of test a week. if he was to use it at 750mgs/week(3x weekly) he would blow the fuck up, and carry a bunch of water weight. plus this is his first cycle, so it would fit perfectly with his goals. the Epi or the use of Halodrol would also be great for him as neither add signification body weight and are very mild and as everyone should know are a better choice then Winstrol(what he wanted to take in the first place) it's obvious that no one even read the post in the first place. i would agree that sust is a bad choice, and not my first for once a week injection but it's all he has. these are the facts...everything else that you fucking morons posted is only opinion. what would have him do run test cyp or enath at 750mgs/ week then throw in some tren and winny?????for his first cycle?????? is he a competing body builder? no he's not. he's just a gym rat trying to lose weight and tighten up a bit that's all...most cutting cycle's are ran for 16 weeks at low doses because the whole point is to maintain muscle mass while losing bf%.


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 12, 2011)

and retlaw are you fucking serious? sending me a message telling me not to advise because i have no clue what i'm talking about? bro, i cant believe you would make a comment like that with a AVI like yours! dude, you look like you've never even touched AAS let alone lifted a weight in your life! you my friend need to stop reading so many parrot posts on the net about shit you know nothing about....stop trolling and get to the gym bitch!


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 12, 2011)

Del1964 said:


> This product was developed by Organon as an ideal HRT (Hormone Replacement Therapy) solution, and it was thought at the time that the different esters would be able to provide a constant release of Testosterone *ove**r a months time.* Sustanon is a blend of different estered testosterones (4 of them): testosterone propionate - 30 mg, testosterone phenylpropionate - 60 mg, testosterone isocaproate - 60mg, and testosterone decanoate -100 mg.
> 
> For HRT dumbass is what I meant.  You are very insecure for some reason.  Momma didn't love you enough?
> testosterone decanoate half life is 15 to 18 days and that is 100mg of Sustanon 250(mg).
> It's a very long acting steroid was the point I was trying to make.


bro, dont even try to talk sense into him he's clueless....i think we should hear his suggestions on what the OP has to work with?


----------



## ROID (Feb 12, 2011)

Del1964 said:


> This product was developed by Organon as an ideal HRT (Hormone Replacement Therapy) solution, and it was thought at the time that the different esters would be able to provide a constant release of Testosterone *ove**r a months time.* Sustanon is a blend of different estered testosterones (4 of them): testosterone propionate - 30 mg, testosterone phenylpropionate - 60 mg, testosterone isocaproate - 60mg, and testosterone decanoate -100 mg.
> 
> For HRT dumbass is what I meant.  You are very insecure for some reason.  Momma didn't love you enough?
> testosterone decanoate half life is 15 to 18 days and that is 100mg of Sustanon 250(mg).
> It's a very long acting steroid was the point I was trying to make.



that is not what you meant bro. 

Aren't you the same guy asking why you aren't feeling the dbol 30mins after you took it ?

Don't get mad because you got called out for giving bad advice.

The OP didn't mention anything about HRT


----------



## muscle37 (Feb 13, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> This would make for some tiny injections, wouldn't it?


 
no i was suggesting 3-4 inj per week at 250mg so no not a small inj. if u going to run sus then thats how its properly done. as far as the odd schedule goes too many people get caught up on inj on the same days say it has to be every monday wed fri or whatever well theres and odd number of days in the week so if ur doing an even number of inj thats more than two its going to fall on different days in the subsequent weeks. the point is its all about keeping blood plasma levels stable so to do that its about keeping the frequency in between shots consistent and not so much being fixed on a certain day schedule, esp with a compound that contains short esters like sus.


----------



## muscle37 (Feb 13, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> well it's obvious that no one read the OP original post which states that he want to loose body fat while increasing lean muscle mass. so, that means he's not trying to bulk up and do a gram of test a week. if he was to use it at 750mgs/week(3x weekly) he would blow the fuck up, and carry a bunch of water weight. plus this is his first cycle, so it would fit perfectly with his goals. the Epi or the use of Halodrol would also be great for him as neither add signification body weight and are very mild and as everyone should know are a better choice then Winstrol(what he wanted to take in the first place) it's obvious that no one even read the post in the first place. i would agree that sust is a bad choice, and not my first for once a week injection but it's all he has. these are the facts...everything else that you fucking morons posted is only opinion. what would have him do run test cyp or enath at 750mgs/ week then throw in some tren and winny?????for his first cycle?????? is he a competing body builder? no he's not. he's just a gym rat trying to lose weight and tighten up a bit that's all...most cutting cycle's are ran for 16 weeks at low doses because the whole point is to maintain muscle mass while losing bf%.


 

i agree with some of the stuff u said here and ur right the facts are the facts BUT bottom line is the guy is running the wrong compound. sure it may be what he has but how many times do we say on these forums to ppl dont start a cycle until you everything you need...this would include having the right things you need based on your desired goals. i find it hard to believe someone could get sus and not test e or test c or heaven forbid masteron and primo next for the goals he is wanting to accomplish i feel like it could be done naturally with some tighting up of the diet and workout regime. i wouldnt even bother with aas/ai/pct for these types of wanted gains. furthermore, sure with 750mg/wk he may blow up but i wouldnt contribute it all to water to the degree u suggested if....he carefully uses an AI/cleans up his diet/and watches his sodium intake. Trust me...been there done that. he may gain more than ten pounds of muscle but i cant see anyone willing to run aas complaining about that. lastly, forums/blogs whatever u want to call them are basically people's opinions formulated off what is or what they believe to be factual information. no need to get your panies in a wad and flame ppl out. post what you think or would do and allow the original poster to pick and choose what information he feels best suits him.


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 13, 2011)

muscle37 said:


> i agree with some of the stuff u said here and ur right the facts are the facts BUT bottom line is the guy is running the wrong compound. sure it may be what he has but how many times do we say on these forums to ppl dont start a cycle until you everything you need...this would include having the right things you need based on your desired goals. i find it hard to believe someone could get sus and not test e or test c or heaven forbid masteron and primo next for the goals he is wanting to accomplish i feel like it could be done naturally with some tighting up of the diet and workout regime. i wouldnt even bother with aas/ai/pct for these types of wanted gains. furthermore, sure with 750mg/wk he may blow up but i wouldnt contribute it all to water to the degree u suggested if....he carefully uses an AI/cleans up his diet/and watches his sodium intake. Trust me...been there done that. he may gain more than ten pounds of muscle but i cant see anyone willing to run aas complaining about that. lastly, forums/blogs whatever u want to call them are basically people's opinions formulated off what is or what they believe to be factual information. no need to get your panies in a wad and flame ppl out. post what you think or would do and allow the original poster to pick and choose what information he feels best suits him.


 agreed.


----------



## tander (Mar 1, 2011)

muscle37 said:


> theres so much bad advice going on here. first off sus was a bad choice in my opinion for ur goals. second sus at 250mg/week for 16 weeks???haha!!! what a waste. optimal effects of sus are acheived with a minimum of 3-4 inj a week. you have to run it like you would run a short estered test are u just wasting time and money. if u dont want the frequent inj why run a blend? do test e or test c which in this case would have been much better suited for u and then run ur anavar at the end if u would like or front load with some tbol if u like tbol. this is all over place though. it seems like the same old discussion with sus and test blends though. IMO its the most misused aas there is. with that being said great if used right. the research here is poor. lots more to learn here. AI/PCT/ and with a 16 week cycle...HCG...wasnt even mentioned. quite frankly since u mentioned ur workouts have been hit and miss for the last four years i think u could acheive what u want with a strict diet some cardio and a proper weight routine. sure aas well help and u will prob surpass what ur looking for but not with what u have mentioned here.


 
i am inj every four days...for a total of 12 weeks, (Feb., March, April) march 15th - end of April Var 60 mg/day. i am going to get bigger then cut it down...thanks for your help.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 1, 2011)

Just because you take a gram of test a week dosent mean you are necessarily gonna get bulky.
Its all about what, and how much you feed the muscles.  Dosent matter how much gear you take if you are only eating maintenance calories, youre only gonna get minimal gains.


----------



## tander (Mar 2, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Just because you take a gram of test a week dosent mean you are necessarily gonna get bulky.
> Its all about what, and how much you feed the muscles. Dosent matter how much gear you take if you are only eating maintenance calories, youre only gonna get minimal gains.


 
daily diet:
2800 - 3300 cal/day
250 g pro
80 - 120 g fat
60 - 120 g carb

all aminos/vitam.

Sustanon 250 every 4 days...

work out 6 days a week:
Mon. heavy/hard - chest & Bi.'s - 
Tue. light/easier - legs, traps, abs
Wed. heavy hard - back & Tri.'s
Thu. legs, traps, abs- chest & Bi's
Fri. - heavy/hard - legs, traps, abs
Sat. -light/easier - back & Tri.'s

1st week warming up the joints
2nd week hitting each mussel group/setting routine
3rd week started really hard form data from 2nd week
4th week current...

started week "zero" 178 lbs, 18% BF
now 186 BF 14%


----------



## tander (Mar 3, 2011)

wow thats great


----------



## tander (Mar 3, 2011)

tander said:


> daily diet:
> 2800 - 3300 cal/day
> 250 g pro
> 80 - 120 g fat
> ...


 

wow thats great


----------



## tander (Mar 6, 2011)

*Hayy... ROID...*



ROID said:


> you guys are silly.
> 
> M/W/F minimum.


 
So I have been pinning (hypotheticallyspeaking) every four days and eating 3K cal a day with 80g fat and 120 carb and 200+ g of pro. on avg.

Gained 14 lbs and took my BF from 18 to 13.4. 

I have now hired a professional trainer too who wants to change my whole workout...!

Thanks for your input!


----------



## ROID (Mar 7, 2011)

tander said:


> So I have been pinning (hypotheticallyspeaking) every four days and eating 3K cal a day with 80g fat and 120 carb and 200+ g of pro. on avg.
> 
> Gained 14 lbs and took my BF from 18 to 13.4.
> 
> ...



Next time go with a single ester test.


----------

